# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  دلع الرجال .. وقت المرض يجعلهم كالاطفال الصغار !

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






دلع الرجال .. وقت المرض يجعلهم كالاطفال الصغار !



إذا كان داخل كل رجل طفل صغير. فإن معظم الرجال يصبحون كالأطفال الصغار عندما يصابون بالمرض !!





ويؤكد الاطباء أن 40 % من الرجال المصابين بنزلات البرد والأنفلونزا يحتاجون إلى زيارات منزلية مع أن حالاتهم لا تستدعي هذه الزيارات .

وإن أغلب زوجات هؤلاء الرجال يواجهن متاعب مع أزواجهن وكأنهم أطفال لايملكون من أمرهم شيئا !! ويصبح الزوج 'كالحمل الوديع' يحتاج إلى رعاية أمه وهو الدور الذي تقوم به زوجته غالبا! وينصح الأطباء الزوجات اللاتي يتعاملن مع هذه النوعية من الأزواج : التحلي بالصبر وطول البال حتى لا تتحول كثرة شكاواهم إلى خلافات زوجية وينقلب دور البرد لدى الزوج إلى دور نكد داخل البيت!! 

وأحيانا تضطر الزوجة إلى الحصول على إجازة عارضة لمدة يومين لرعاية زوجها المريض، فلم يكن يقوى على خدمة نفسه، فهو كثير الطلبات، ويشكو من الصداع، وطنين الأذن، والكحة الجافة، وكل دقيقة يطلب مشروبا ساخنا تارة وباردا تارة أخرى.. ثم يطلب شوربة بالليمون.. وفي النهاية لايتناول شيئا.. ويصرخ في وجهها "أنا مريض!" والحال يختلف تماما عندما تصاب هي بالأنفلونزا لا أحد يعطيها كوبا من الماء !! 
يقول الدكتور محمد غانم أستاذ الطب النفسي بجامعة عين شمس المصرية أن عالم النفس الأميركي المعروف اريك بيرن افترض في نظريته. أن بداخل كل فرد ثلاث شخصيات: 

شخصية الطفل : والتي تظهر في صورة التلقائية والاندفاعية واللهو البريء. 

وشخصية البالغ : التي تظهر فيها الاحساس بالمسؤولية والرغبة في الاعتماد على النفس وتنمية الذات. 

والشخصية الأبوية : التي تتميز برعاية الصغير وحماية الضعيف والتفاني في سبيل الآخرين والرغبة في العطاء.

وتتناوب هذه الشخصيات في الظهور حسب المواقف الاجتماعية المختلفة . 

فمثلا نجد أن شخصية الطفل تظهر أثناء المرض أو الاسترخاء أو الرحلات والمصايف وشخصية اليافع تظهر في مواقف العمل وتحمل المسؤولية وشخصية الأبوة تظهر في رعاية الأطفال وتربية الأبناء 'والشخص السوي' هو الذي تظهر لديه الشخصية المناسبة في الوقت المناسب. 

ويضيف الدكتور غانم: إن ظهور إحدى هذه الشخصيات يستثير في الآخرين ظهور الشخصية التي تناسبها فإذا تعاملت الزوجة بشخصية الطفل مع زوجها في حالة مرضه يصدر عن ذلك التنافس بينهما ومشاحنات وعدم قدرة على التفهم والعطاء، أما إذا تعاملت بشخصية 'اليافع' فانها تكون مسؤولة عنه ولكنها لن تعطي له الاهتمام الكافي لأنها تكتفي بمصاحبته للطبيب أو شراء الدواء له فقط دون أن تلازمه أو تعطيه القدر الكافي من الرعاية، وهنا تكون الشخصية المناسبة للزوجة وهي شخصية الأمومة، حيث تظهر ملامح الأمومة والاهتمام الواضح والعطاء بلا حدود وتلبية كل رغباته. 

ويقول الدكتور غانم: يبدو أن المرأة بطبيعتها وقدرتها على العطاء تكون أكثر قدرة من الرجل في التعامل معه أثناء مرضه وضعفه وهي تعطي زوجها انطباعا نفسيا بأنها مثل أمه وتنجح في امتصاص توتراته مما يجعلها تجتاز أزمة مرضه بنجاح

----------


## anoucha

اي والله صح هاد الحكي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اي والله صح هاد الحكي




شو انوشة شايفك انبسطتي عالفكرة  :Smile: 

عنجد هاد الحكي صح صح صح 100% بنتدلع احنا  :Acebf6cab7:

----------

